# What QCTP to buy



## Fremen (Nov 10, 2017)

Hi All,

So I have received Wifely approval to buy a QCTP.
For 120 I can get one from CDCO.
Or 185 for the Sharrs

Big thing is I am in Canada and the $ conversion is going to hurt.

Is the Sharrs worth the extra 65$


----------



## BGHansen (Nov 10, 2017)

Can't speak to the Shars, but I have one from CDCO, one from All Industrial Tool Supply and a Grizzly that came with the lathe.  I've had absolutely no problems with the CDCO QCTP (BXA piston style).  Haven't had a problem with any of their tool holders either, have over 50 of them.

Bruce


----------



## Chipper5783 (Nov 10, 2017)

Whether Shars or CDCO - they are going to be all about the same.  Your profile indicated that you are in Ottawa - have you checked out Accusize Tools.com ?  Again their product would be about the same as all the others.  I just placed my third order with them (the last two were fine).


----------



## richl (Nov 10, 2017)

+1 for chipper5783 suggestion on accusize I don't have the bxa qctp, just 20 of the holders Xl version. I'd buy from them again


----------



## Charles Spencer (Nov 10, 2017)

I'm pretty sure that they are both similar quality and made in China.  I have one from Shars, works fine.  I can't really see one being worth 50% than the other.


----------



## Dabbler (Nov 11, 2017)

So here goes...  First this does not contradict my other posts about....  wait for it... Busy Bee tools.  They put a piston type AXA post on sale from time to time for about 268 with 5 holders.  I own one, and it has served me well.

My experience has been good from ACCUSIZE.

That being said, if I did it again, I'd go with a wedge AXA from Shars, and buy a few of the AXA-XL toolholders from them;  the XL holders accommodate a wider range of tools than the standard AXA (which I use as well).  I currently have 9 toolholders, and am about to buy 5 more. Even with the shipping and duty, you'd save about $80 when buying a post and 6 holders (pretty much the minimum you'd use)


----------



## Charles Spencer (Nov 17, 2017)

I second what Dabbler says about the XL tool holders.  They have a 5/8" tool slot instead of 1/2".  That being said, I have two Chinese made AXA tool posts;  one each piston and wedge type.  I have two South Bend 9" lathes.  For these lathes both types work perfectly well.

Thereis an upcoming 20% off sale at Shars (https://www.shars.com/):


----------



## Fremen (Dec 14, 2017)

Thanks for the imput everyone. Ended up spending a bit more and going with the Shars.
Sadly before the 20% coupon was out.


----------



## Bobby Bailey (Dec 15, 2017)

If anyone is looking for a Phase II  wedge style, axa size let me know. I have a almost new one that I don't need and a knurling tool for it.


----------



## SSage (Dec 15, 2017)

I'm also happy with the All Industrial Tool Supply BXA tool holders. I got mine on eBay, for some reason they are cheaper on there. Just got another one, took two days to get it from California to Alabama. They ship fast via the mail.

Precision Matthews also sells one of good quality for Chinese. I have their BXA tool post and holder kit. Set screws work fine, no issues with the holders. $159.00 for the whole kit here: http://www.precisionmatthews.com/shop/251-222/


----------



## Dabbler (Dec 16, 2017)

I was told that QCTP posts were the devil's plaything, and that piston type were throwaways.  Eventually I bought a cheap offshore AXA type piston QCTP.  I love it.  It is accurate and rigid.  Sometimes you just have to experiment until you find what works for you.


----------



## iainwhite (Dec 19, 2017)

Bobby Bailey said:


> If anyone is looking for a Phase II  wedge style, axa size let me know. I have a almost new one that I don't need and a knurling tool for it.



I would be interested in that for the SB 9A that I just acquired.


----------



## Bobby Bailey (Dec 19, 2017)

Iainwhite,  i sent you a PM.

Thanks, Bobby


----------

